# This is how you meet the ladies and keep it professional.



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

1) I got permission from my favorite watering hole to print cards that offer a free drink between 6 pm and 8 pm with out of state ID. They are hoping to get business travelers in the door for food and drinks. Bar is in area with lots of business travelers.
2) I hangout near the hotels and wait for pings. Ignore pings from male names.
3) When I get a ping from lady and I'm interested, I chat them up as much as possible and I give the card at end or ride and say it compliments of said bar and grill. 
4) I hang out at the bar from 6-8 and see if any of the ladies have come in for their free drink.
5) If one of the ladies shows up I approach with "Hi, how is business going" or something more personal depending on conversation in the car.

This approach has worked well. Sometimes it's just a drink and conversation, but sometimes much more. Even if we don't hookup that trip, we have on future trips.

Here is why this approach works so well; 1) I get to talk to the ladies in the car to get a feel for how well we click. I have something to talk with them about instead of a cheesy pickup line. 2) They know Uber has done a background check on me so they trust me. 3)I stay professional in the car and simply offer a free perk. 4) All the ladies are from out of town. I'm not looking for a wife, just a good time. 5) I have contact info for more than 20 ladies that travel to the area for business on a regular basis. Even after I stop doing Uber, the fun won't stop.

Feel free to use this approach in your area. Good Luck!


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Here we go again.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I have an easier way, I just tell them I lost my number, can I have yours?


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

May work in OK, but not in CA.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

The Kid said:


> 1) I got permission from my favorite watering hole to print cards that offer a free drink between 6 pm and 8 pm with out of state ID. They are hoping to get business travelers in the door for food and drinks. Bar is in area with lots of business travelers.
> 2) I hangout near the hotels and wait for pings. Ignore pings from male names.
> 3) When I get a ping from lady and I'm interested, I chat them up as much as possible and I give the card at end or ride and say it compliments of said bar and grill.
> 4) I hang out at the bar from 6-8 and see if any of the ladies have come in for their free drink.
> ...


Well played, indeed! Great approach to fishing from the company pier.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

The Kid said:


> 1) I got permission from my favorite watering hole to print cards that offer a free drink between 6 pm and 8 pm with out of state ID. They are hoping to get business travelers in the door for food and drinks. Bar is in area with lots of business travelers.
> 2) I hangout near the hotels and wait for pings. Ignore pings from male names.
> 3) When I get a ping from lady and I'm interested, I chat them up as much as possible and I give the card at end or ride and say it compliments of said bar and grill.
> 4) I hang out at the bar from 6-8 and see if any of the ladies have come in for their free drink.
> ...


UberBlack
UberXL
UberX
UberDate
Coming soon .... UberHideTheSalami


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The Kid said:


> 1) I got permission from my favorite watering hole to print cards that offer a free drink between 6 pm and 8 pm with out of state ID. They are hoping to get business travelers in the door for food and drinks. Bar is in area with lots of business travelers.
> 2) I hangout near the hotels and wait for pings. Ignore pings from male names.
> 3) When I get a ping from lady and I'm interested, I chat them up as much as possible and I give the card at end or ride and say it compliments of said bar and grill.
> 4) I hang out at the bar from 6-8 and see if any of the ladies have come in for their free drink.
> ...


How do you keep track of / remember 20+ ladies?


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Contacts on my phone with photos and notes. When one of theses ladies text me I can see photo and notes to remind me of our last encounter. Modern version of the little black book.


----------



## Gsuscryst (Jul 27, 2014)

6. Profit!


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

You sound creepy.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

crazyb yah but he passed the background check ;-)


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

I get stories from young college girls about creepy old Uber drivers. When I ask what they think is old they tell me at least 30. So all you hot " wild and crazy guys" out there be aware that you might be considered creepy by all the young girls you flirt with. Just get them from point A to B and keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

here is what works for me , i keep it friendly and professional, i smile and engage in a nice conversation , i keep the car and myself clean and smelling good. i have had a few female riders give me their numbers and i never ask for it though. you dont want to seem like a creeper.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> here is what works for me , i keep it friendly and professional, i smile and engage in a nice conversation , i keep the car and myself clean and smelling good. i have had a few female riders give me their numbers and i never ask for it though. you dont want to seem like a creeper.


This is the text book version, right here. Nothing more. (Ignore pings from men???)


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> "BECAUSE I'M ALREADY DRIVING YOU"
> 
> ?


Good one


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yankee said:


> This is the text book version, right here. Nothing more. (Ignore pings from men???)


I forgot to add i make sure during the conversation that they know this is part time and i have a good job elsewhere that i just enjoy riding and talking and meeting nice people, which is true.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Im fat and unattractive so they dont want me and I know they dont want me.

No delusions here.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Im fat and unattractive so they dont want me and I know they dont want me.
> 
> No delusions here.


 try lowering your simple carb intake and walking every day. you have the power to change things.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Im married so its in my best interest to stay fat and ugly.....lol


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Im married so its in my best interest to stay fat and ugly.....lol


 oh lol . still walk for health.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

God Help Us. Please, fellow desperate wheel jockeys, stop hitting on the women. Someone said earlier (I paraphrase): "The young/college women always tell me about creeps creeping on them." 
I'm in the biggest college city in the world. Truer words have hardly been spoken. 
They're not interested in me, and I'm a swashbuckling sea soldier with charm and cool tattoos. Believe me, they're not into you either. Just ****ing drive...And if you're like me, you'll follow that driving up with an attempt to deplete the world's Heineken reserves.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

The Kid said:


> 1) I got permission from my favorite watering hole to print cards that offer a free drink between 6 pm and 8 pm with out of state ID. They are hoping to get business travelers in the door for food and drinks. Bar is in area with lots of business travelers.
> 2) I hangout near the hotels and wait for pings. Ignore pings from male names.
> 3) When I get a ping from lady and I'm interested, I chat them up as much as possible and I give the card at end or ride and say it compliments of said bar and grill.
> 4) I hang out at the bar from 6-8 and see if any of the ladies have come in for their free drink.
> ...


I hope one of those "ladies" turns out to be a man & rapes u in ur Uber vehicle...


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Females will stop using Uber if they know a lot of guys are signing on to meet girls.

Thanks for giving drivers a bad name, you piece of shit.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Kids....


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> I forgot to add i make sure during the conversation that they know this is part time and i have a good job elsewhere that i just enjoy riding and talking and meeting nice people, which is true.


You selfish ****, leave the work for drivers who need the income. I hope your rating is low.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> God Help Us. Please, fellow desperate wheel jockeys, stop hitting on the women. Someone said earlier (I paraphrase): "The young/college women always tell me about creeps creeping on them."
> I'm in the biggest college city in the world. Truer words have hardly been spoken.
> They're not interested in me, and I'm a swashbuckling sea soldier with charm and cool tattoos. Believe me, they're not into you either. Just ****ing drive...And if you're like me, you'll follow that driving up with an attempt to deplete the world's Heineken reserves.


As a woman driver I'm beginning to get more women lately who tell me they were happy to see a woman was coming. If males start really making the female pax uncomfortable the pax will start canceling in hopes of getting a female. That helps no one. Women will end up with faraway pings and men won't get the trip at all.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> You selfish ****, leave the work for drivers who need the income. I hope your rating is low.


stfu , one can enjoy talking and meeting people, its no crime.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> stfu , one can enjoy talking and meeting people, its no crime.


This is a transportation job, not a social job. Find another way to meet people.. weirdo.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> This is a transportation job, not a social job. Find another way to meet people.. weirdo.


you are so wrong because often PAX want to chat and be entertained. And i dont harass women or make them feel uncomfortable , so i dont know where that is coming from. i talk to men and women , i had a lovely old couple in my car last night on a long trip and the conversation was great. uber is what you make it and i make it about more than transportation.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> you are so wrong because often PAX want to chat and be entertained. And i dont harass women or make them feel uncomfortable , so i dont know where that is coming from. i talk to men and women , i had a lovely old couple in my car last night on a long trip and the conversation was great. uber is what you make it and i make it about more than transportation.


Well I guess at these rates, it can be likened to helping the poor since you're basically giving them free transportation. A lot of poor people don't have friends. How nice of you.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

The Kid said:


> 1) I got permission from my favorite watering hole to print cards that offer a free drink between 6 pm and 8 pm with out of state ID. They are hoping to get business travelers in the door for food and drinks. Bar is in area with lots of business travelers.
> 2) I hangout near the hotels and wait for pings. Ignore pings from male names.
> 3) When I get a ping from lady and I'm interested, I chat them up as much as possible and I give the card at end or ride and say it compliments of said bar and grill.
> 4) I hang out at the bar from 6-8 and see if any of the ladies have come in for their free drink.
> ...


You should change your handle to 'Uber Stalker'.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

This is how you meet the ladies and keep it professional: DON'T DATE PAX. Don't even flirt with them. Everything you do becomes what ALL UBER DRIVERS do.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> This is how you meet the ladies and keep it professional: DON'T DATE PAX. Don't even flirt with them. Everything you do becomes what ALL UBER DRIVERS do.


Besides, most women think we're losers anyway just for the fact that we drive for uber in the first place.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> Besides, most women think we're losers anyway just for the fact that we drive for uber in the first place.


The smart ones know we're losers.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> Besides, most women think we're losers anyway just for the fact that we drive for uber in the first place.





jizzwagon said:


> The smart ones know we're losers.


I couldn't agree more!

In the materialistic and naive society we live in today, in what social setting do you think ur "girlfriend" will be proud to tell her girlfriends that she dates an Uber driver?

girlfriends -- "omg u guys are soooo cute! how did you meet & what does he do?"

her -- "eeeh, he was my Uber driver. He picked me up tipsy from a party and we just hit it off"

girlfriends --"em oh. ok. thats cool. So does he have a real job outside Uber?"

her -- 

I wouldn't say I am ashamed to do Uber. I tell my friends regardless and if they judge me so be it as they wouldn't be true friends. But do NOT mistake my openness for pride as being an Uber driver has taken on such a negative connotation due to the various nationwide incidents from pax getting raped to being whacked across the head w/ a hammer causing blindness.

Uber drivers are now often seen as incompetent taxi drivers w/ an app (pax often tell me this because they complain most Uber drivers don't know the city nor speak english) that can be insulted, spat on and maltreated w/ no repercussions but a low star rating from the driver that does NOTHING.

If I was in a more stable retail job while going to school full time, I would not feel that way towards dating a girl. But as long as my main income comes from being Uber's b***, I am not interested


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> I couldn't agree more!
> 
> In the materialistic and naive society we live in today, in what social setting do you think ur "girlfriend" will be proud to tell her girlfriends that she dates an Uber driver?
> 
> ...


They'll especially be attracted to you when you tell them you mostly operate at a loss because of all the ******ed rate cuts. Then it's game over. Just kidding. But look on the bright side, after all the dick sucking and ass raping you've received from Uber, you'll be a great gay guy! And Travis will be proud of his little female rejected queer. Pretty soon it'll be common knowledge that all Uber drivers are either gay or virgins! Then Uber's will be ordered for fashion advice.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> They'll especially be attracted to you when you tell them you mostly operate at a loss because of all the ******ed rate cuts. Then it's game over. Just kidding. But look on the bright side, after all the dick sucking and ass raping you've received from Uber, you'll be a great gay guy! And Travis will be proud of his little female rejected queer. Pretty soon it'll be common knowledge that all Uber drivers are either gay or virgins! Then Uber's will be ordered for fashion advice.


Exactly. That's why over here in Atlanta -- *$0.95/mile* & *$0.16/min *-- ever since the Jan rates cuts, I ONLY drive when there is a *1.5x* surge or higher. Otherwise, I am paying Uber to drive ppl around 

This coming from some1 driving a 14' Honda accord that easily gets 28-30mpg in mixed driving.

All these drivers I see here providing pax w/ water & gum & driving @ the regular rates are FOOLS... I don't care if you have a BS in aerospace engineering. Only an FOOL would drive @ these rates.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Exactly. That's why over here in Atlanta -- *$0.95/mile* & *$0.16/min *-- ever since the Jan rates cuts, I ONLY drive when there is a *1.5x* surge or higher. Otherwise, I am paying Uber to drive ppl around
> 
> All these drivers I see here providing pax w/ water & gum & driver @ the regular rates are FOOLS... I don't care if you have a BS in aerospace engineering. Only an FOOL would drive @ these rates.


I'm a fool but only because:
I've got a sign, lit up at night, describing the tips policy precisely. Waters are on deck to buy me a moment to type in their destination on waze, because taking directions from neandertholic youths makes me want to throw up on television. So at the end of the week, at least someone or a few people will shell out enough in cash tips to pay for the waters a few times over,
and the water costs me a days worth of Dunkin Donuts (Medium iced Caramel Swirl with a little milk and a Turbo shot) 
And it gains me the ability to get the destination in Waze, routing me around the AssSmash traffic of Boston. 
It's worth it...kinda.
3,000+ trips
4.8
B.A. Political Science & International Relations (The **** was I thinking?) 
LIVIN WEEK TO WEEK


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I'm a fool but only because:
> I've got a sign, lit up at night, describing the tips policy precisely. Waters are on deck to buy me a moment to type in their destination on waze, because taking directions from neandertholic youths makes me want to throw up on television. So at the end of the week, at least someone or a few people will shell out enough in cash tips to pay for the waters a few times over,
> and the water costs me a days worth of Dunkin Donuts (Medium iced Caramel Swirl with a little milk and a Turbo shot)
> And it gains me the ability to get the destination in Waze, routing me around the AssSmash traffic of Boston.
> ...


Am sorry but unless you truly just like giving out water, using it as a way to by time to put in the address in waze is a poor excuse.

W/ every single pax I get, I first confirm that the destination in the app is where they are trying to go. If they didn't put one, I ask what the destination is. As they say it to me, I already have Google maps open & type in the location.

I then ask if they have a preferred way to get there. If they say no, I inform them I will follow google maps & make a comment on how I like that it finds the shortest optimal route based on traffic conditions which in turn saves them money & me miles on my car.

They always agree as these cheap pax will do anything as long as it saves them *$$*

This whole interaction takes less than 15 - 20 secs by the way.

My rating: *4.85* w/ over 500 trips.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Well let's see. It's important to come up with a decent opening line. I think "hi" works in all social scenarios, except maybe in the hood, where you'd greet someone "what up "


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Well let's see. It's important to come up with a decent opening line. I think "hi" works in all social scenarios, except maybe in the hood, where you'd greet someone "what up "


If you are directing that comment towards me then don't be so naive. Just because I didn't type the part where I start off w/ "good day ma'am or sir, pls can I confirm where we are heading today" doesn't mean I don't greet the pax prior to inquiring about their destination smart a**


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I wasn't directing it at anyone. Just making a generalization.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Well let's see. It's important to come up with a decent opening line. I think "hi" works in all social scenarios, except maybe in the hood, where you'd greet someone "what up "


'What up'??? Try walking through the hood randomly blurting this out shithead. You're totally clueless.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I have and lived to tell about it. Certainly better chance of survival saying that then calling someone a shithead for sure.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberDC said:


> 'What up'??? Try walking through the hood randomly blurting this out shithead. You're totally clueless.


wow, I don't believe I was talking you douschebag. Clueless about what. why don't you go troll somewhere else.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> wow, I don't believe I was talking you douschebag. Clueless about what. why don't you go troll somewhere else.


I love getting people all riled up, lol.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

You're not going to cry now are you pooksie. awwwwww.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sounds like uber dc has some anger issues.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

BTW: How did the topic about talking to ladies twist and turn into a discussion about giving out water to passengers. That reminds me of a CYE episode where a person (in a circle of people) starts off by whispering the word "telephone or something like that" to the person next to them and when it gets to Larry David, some where along the line, there were some misinterpretations, and by the time it got around to him the word was "breasts". Go figure.


----------



## toonces (Apr 16, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> As a woman driver I'm beginning to get more women lately who tell me they were happy to see a woman was coming. If males start really making the female pax uncomfortable the pax will start canceling in hopes of getting a female. That helps no one. Women will end up with faraway pings and men won't get the trip at all.


I get this comment a lot too. And sorry but as a woman, the OP's scenario would totally creep me out.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

this is why i said you dont hit on women or use any creepy lines, you allow them if they are interested, to hit on you during normal respectful convo. i have been asked up a few times so far. (though never went just gave them my card) i like talking to people(men and women) ,i enjoy it and truthfully its part of why i continued to do it.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I wasn't directing it at anyone. Just making a generalization.


Ok then I apologize for barking @ u...lol


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think saying the basic "hi" hello" good afternoon/evening, should be suffice. Doesn't have to be anything spectacular, unless of course you already know the person and you're used each others style of banter.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I think saying the basic "hi" hello" good afternoon/evening, should be suffice. Doesn't have to be anything spectacular, unless of course you already know the person and you're used each others style of banter.


with some yes this is fine, however i find a lot want to chat and also some ask to sit up front with me, i had this really cool wine rep ask to sit up front, i never saw her before but right away we start chating and had a great convo , she tipped me $10 and all the while it was great and didnt feel like work at all. I think that many are not as sociable so they cant see why some of us are.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

SgtMurphy said:


> I'm a fool but only because:
> I've got a sign, lit up at night, describing the tips policy precisely. Waters are on deck to buy me a moment to type in their destination on waze, because taking directions from neandertholic youths makes me want to throw up on television. So at the end of the week, at least someone or a few people will shell out enough in cash tips to pay for the waters a few times over,
> and the water costs me a days worth of Dunkin Donuts (Medium iced Caramel Swirl with a little milk and a Turbo shot)
> And it gains me the ability to get the destination in Waze, routing me around the AssSmash traffic of Boston.
> ...


Haha ba in poli sci, right there with you, luckily I did my associates in nursing and currently going back for my BSN.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

MrBear said:


> I have an easier way, I just tell them I lost my number, can I have yours?


"I love your glasses...they look great on you!! They'd look much better on my nightstand in the morning though"


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Im married so its in my best interest to stay fat and ugly.....lol


I don't understand this logic


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

If I'm ugly, I'm guaranteed not to get hit on thus removing the temptation to stray.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Ok then I apologize for barking @ u...lol


no problem.. you comment was certainly a lot more civil then uber dc's. lol


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> with some yes this is fine, however i find a lot want to chat and also some ask to sit up front with me, i had this really cool wine rep ask to sit up front, i never saw her before but right away we start chating and had a great convo , she tipped me $10 and all the while it was great and didnt feel like work at all. I think that many are not as sociable so they cant see why some of us are.


or you could say to her, "if I told you you had a great figure, would you hold it against me"


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

While this approach may work, it is still kind of creepy and seems a bit stalker-ish.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Lidman said:


> BTW: How did the topic about talking to ladies twist and turn into a discussion about giving out water to passengers. That reminds me of a CYE episode where a person (in a circle of people) starts off by whispering the word "telephone or something like that" to the person next to them and when it gets to Larry David, some where along the line, there were some misinterpretations, and by the time it got around to him the word was "breasts". Go figure.


Dudes all like "*****es aren't impressed you're an uber driver sheeit. Specially' when she find out you be operatin' at a loss. Like me, cuz I'm in Atlanta, which sucks...Givin' out water, you muss be crazy."

I was all like "***** I give out water because, along with my sign clarifying the tips policy, it induces the occasional tip which pays for the water several times over, and seemingly keeps my rating high."

Dude was all like "You can tell by the way I post that I don't like my life that much."

I'm all like "*****....I know."

TRUE STORY


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

SgtMurphy said:


> Dudes all like "*****es aren't impressed you're an uber driver sheeit. Specially' when she find out you be operatin' at a loss. Like me, cuz I'm in Atlanta, which sucks...Givin' out water, you muss be crazy."
> 
> I was all like "***** I give out water because, along with my sign clarifying the tips policy, it induces the occasional tip which pays for the water several times over, and seemingly keeps my rating high."
> 
> ...


Is English your second language?


----------



## J.D. (Apr 25, 2015)

The Kid said:


> 1) I got permission from my favorite watering hole to print cards that offer a free drink between 6 pm and 8 pm with out of state ID. They are hoping to get business travelers in the door for food and drinks. Bar is in area with lots of business travelers.
> 2) I hangout near the hotels and wait for pings. Ignore pings from male names.
> 3) When I get a ping from lady and I'm interested, I chat them up as much as possible and I give the card at end or ride and say it compliments of said bar and grill.
> 4) I hang out at the bar from 6-8 and see if any of the ladies have come in for their free drink.
> ...


Dude you're treading on thin ice with harassment if any of those ladies find out you're a creep. Uber won't be backing you up on that one.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> UberBlack
> UberXL
> UberX
> UberDate
> Coming soon .... UberHideTheSalami


Ok you owe me a beer, I just spilt mine laughing so hard.


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> "BECAUSE I'M ALREADY DRIVING YOU"
> 
> ?


That is one of the creepiest things I have read in a while haha


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's really simple guys, don't shit where you eat!

Besides, it's so much easier finding people at Barnes and Noble on a Friday night or OK Cupid.


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

Sexual predator recipe.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

If this entire thread seems creepy, congratulations. Your instincts are still intact.


----------



## UberRach (Mar 10, 2015)

I have an idea, why don't you meet women through friends, school, volunteering and not when they are your captive audience? God, I hope you're never my Uber driver you creepy f***.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Is English your second language?


Negative. My punctuation is perfect though right? 
You must be fun at parties.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

The Kid said:


> 1) I got permission from my favorite watering hole to print cards that offer a free drink between 6 pm and 8 pm with out of state ID. They are hoping to get business travelers in the door for food and drinks. Bar is in area with lots of business travelers.
> 2) I hangout near the hotels and wait for pings. Ignore pings from male names.
> 3) When I get a ping from lady and I'm interested, I chat them up as much as possible and I give the card at end or ride and say it compliments of said bar and grill.
> 4) I hang out at the bar from 6-8 and see if any of the ladies have come in for their free drink.
> ...


Egregious flirting with women riders on the job will make most women uncomfortable, and you are not doing Uber or other drivers any favors.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

after 2am, I ignore the girls because they are more likely to puke than guys.


----------



## DougB (Apr 8, 2015)

This is my favorite thread on this site so far. Thanks for making me laugh a little.
I just started this PT gig a couple months ago on Lyft, basically Friday and Saturday nights. Only drove for Lyft for about 6 weeks until Uber recruit program started.
During my 1st few weeks of Lyft only the ratio of females to male riders was probably 5-1. Even when it was a couple the girl typically initiated the request. After realizing the ratio I asked a couple riders why Lyft seems so popular and she said because Uber drivers are gross for the most part.
I drove one attractive lady who said she had been an Uber driver previously and was hit on and sexually harassed so much she quit after a month. She said more then half of the male riders hit on her, asked for her number or asked creepy questions. Her only recourse was to 1 star them. She said guys would request and then cancel if they got a male assigned and keep it up until a female got assigned. Never thought of that!
Anyway now that I ride with both apps open Uber out scores Lyft in Atlanta I bet 10-15 to 1. I am onl in it for the Thursday direct deposit so only thing I need is a ping/request and to roll.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Asking women to get into a car with a stranger is already asking for a giant leap of faith. You really don't want to add the creep / sleaze factor in.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

The Kid said:


> 1) I got permission from my favorite watering hole to print cards that offer a free drink between 6 pm and 8 pm with out of state ID. They are hoping to get business travelers in the door for food and drinks. Bar is in area with lots of business travelers.
> 2) I hangout near the hotels and wait for pings. Ignore pings from male names.
> 3) When I get a ping from lady and I'm interested, I chat them up as much as possible and I give the card at end or ride and say it compliments of said bar and grill.
> 4) I hang out at the bar from 6-8 and see if any of the ladies have come in for their free drink.
> ...


Yep and ignoring pings from those others and only taking ladies means no Uber income for you....banned. Good luck with that.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> try lowering your simple carb intake and walking every day. you have the power to change things.


I don't know why, but I laughed so hard at this.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> UberBlack
> UberXL
> UberX
> UberDate
> Coming soon .... UberHideTheSalami


LOL... Uber_OneNightStand. The tip is definitely inserted.... I mean included.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

so....
basically you are saying I need to change all my girl trapping strategies? dammit!


----------



## UberButterfly (Jul 14, 2015)

DougB said:


> This is my favorite thread on this site so far. Thanks for making me laugh a little.
> I just started this PT gig a couple months ago on Lyft, basically Friday and Saturday nights. Only drove for Lyft for about 6 weeks until Uber recruit program started.
> During my 1st few weeks of Lyft only the ratio of females to male riders was probably 5-1. Even when it was a couple the girl typically initiated the request. After realizing the ratio I asked a couple riders why Lyft seems so popular and she said because Uber drivers are gross for the most part.
> I drove one attractive lady who said she had been an Uber driver previously and was hit on and sexually harassed so much she quit after a month. She said more then half of the male riders hit on her, asked for her number or asked creepy questions. Her only recourse was to 1 star them. She said guys would request and then cancel if they got a male assigned and keep it up until a female got assigned. Never thought of that!
> Anyway now that I ride with both apps open Uber out scores Lyft in Atlanta I bet 10-15 to 1. I am onl in it for the Thursday direct deposit so only thing I need is a ping/request and to roll.


The thing I don't understand is why guys think it's ok to treat us female drivers that way but when it's a guy driver they don't ask them those rude questions.

The harassment and perverts out there are making me second guess whether this is a good part time job for female drivers. It gets worse when you drive friday/saturday nights, too many drunk passengers hitting on you.

Actual questions drunk perverted passengers have asked me while giving them a ride:

"Do you have a boyfriend?"
"Are you single?"
"Have you ever flashed a passenger?"
"How big are your breasts?"
"What color are your nipples?"
"Ever dated a passenger?"
"Every had a one night stand?"

Just lots of stupid perverted questions that is none of their business. I get that they are drunk but that doesn't give them the right to be an asshole.

This is from just driving for a few weeks. Mind you that most people are good but at night the drunk perverted guys are way out of line. The most I can do in these situations is rate them 1 out of 5 stars and hope I do't get them again.

If you get in my car and ask stupid perverted questions you are getting an automatic one star from me!


----------



## UberFoST14 (Jul 14, 2015)

All I have to do is wait for her to say, "You should come and hang out with us! You seem fun!"

I get a version of this from 21 on up... I'm 34.

As a general rule, if you are a driver and hitting on women, you already appear as if you are using the job to meet women and they can read that. Acting aloof as if they are 1 of a million like the others and they will talk to you. The same game you can run in a bar is the game you can run in a car.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> The thing I don't understand is why guys think it's ok to treat us female drivers that way but when it's a guy driver they don't ask them those rude questions.
> 
> The harassment and perverts out there are making me second guess whether this is a good part time job for female drivers. It gets worse when you drive friday/saturday nights, too many drunk passengers hitting on you.
> 
> ...


Well now I'm just curious with #4 and 5!!!!


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Is English your second language?


Let him talk how he wants to talk, he's likely not here looking for an English teacher, i enjoyed his post.


----------

